
A minimal service to check whether a site is 🆙 or broken - k4m4
https://github.com/k4m4/isitup.now
======
interatx
The site looks good, clean and does a fair job however there's a ton you can
add on (which may break its minimalness) like checking how many users are
complaining about the side on twitter and maybe allow manual feedback.

Also, if you plan on building this further, get some tests in that package.

------
karmakaze
I like this. What I thought would be a good service is a third party
statuspage. So often the first-party ones are inaccurate (or just plain
lying). Historical data would be so great for choosing a provider.

